# Any special (extended) coverages from Chevy on a 2015 Cruze LS 1.8?



## AuditorBill (Jan 6, 2017)

My daughter has had one we bought her in 2017 with 19K miles, and is 3,000 miles away now so I can't poke around under the hood like I would if the car were here. Car now has 62K miles.

I had hoped the 1.8 might be more reliable than the 1.4T, but last month she had a window fall down into the door (I know, not related to engine), and last week had the "A/C Shut off due to engine overheating" message. She called me, I told her to not drive the car, she got a ride the 20 miles to her home, and I left two messages with the Chevy dealer out there....who is closed Saturdays (mind-blowing). No return calls.

So had it towed to a local place. They had it four days (parts delay per them) and put a new fan module I'm told, on, and refilled the radiator and overflow--which they said was low (although I'd had the dealer drain and refill five weeks earlier due to it being time, sigh). The local place claims no leaks apparent, but for it to be low when they got it, and the last words on the dealer's drain-and-refill invoice from five weeks ago, was "Coolant level low"--although they didn't tell me that on the phone, sigh--I have to wonder.

I see online that often the plastic overflow bottles on these cars crack and leak. Seriously?

I am a lifetime Chevy fan, the way other guys are fans of a particular sports team, but how much am I supposed to tolerate as an owner? Good grief. I have owned 15 new Chevrolets since 1981 and bought three two-year old Chevys at Chevy dealers in 2017.

Does anybody know of any extended coverage from Chevy on a 2015 1.8? Just curious; seems like I might need it, sigh. Thanks. BTW, the car was put in service in calendar 2014 so the 5/60 powertrain warranty was up, and not sure cooling is "powertrain" anyway.


.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

The P/T Warranty in 2015 would have been for 100,000 miles, it changed in 2016. Even Buick cut their 4 year New Car Limited warranty.


----------



## AuditorBill (Jan 6, 2017)

You are correct, but I was still outside the 5 years. Would a fan module have been covered?


----------

